# A couple I've been having fun with (thanks Dash!)



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

I have to admit that when I started diddling with Tjets, I wasn't a fan of Aurora's Hot Rod and its variants. I was much more impressed with cars like the Riviera and El Camino and GTO because they were so detailed. The Hot Rods seemed kinda cartoonish, so I never looked for them, and the beat-up one I had around got cut up and customized into Milner's Coupe.

But now that Dash has outstanding affordable replicas of the Hot Rod, I figured I'd try one or two. Man, I love this thing...





































I LOVE driving this thing. Even if it's not the most detailed car (and it shouldn't be, since the Aurora wasn't), the stance is the coolest thing ever. Watching this thing cruise around the track, I definitely see Milner's coupe in the overall vibe this thing gives off. Hey Dan, would you consider doing a yellow one? Maybe a special American Graffiti edition with the black square on the roof? (I know, I know, the details are different...) Mine is running on a JL later release chassis with original Aurora Hot Rod rims and Weird Jack's tires. Actually I've been trying different tires because this thing wheelies out of the slot, so I need a little more slip. I'll add a little info on that in the post below...

Incidentally, the green Bug is something I found in a dollar box at a Bob Beers slot show. It was slathered in ugly gold Testors brush paint. I put it in ****-N-Span and forgot about it for a couple days, and it cleaned up real nice. It's on an AW chassis. (More in a minute...)

--rick


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

OK, here's what I'm trying for tires:



















I just had them lying around, and they work GREAT. I'm guessing they're old AJs, but that's just speculation. They slip and they let the car fishtail just a little on full-throttle starts. 

Very cool...

--rick


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Rick - I agree, Dash's Hot Rods are awesome. He also sells the chrome kits separately so one can bring back to life old hot rods at an affordable rate ($7)? 
The exhaust for the Super Mod is very cool.
Nice find on the VW. I like the way that sits.
Jim


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

great insperation (did I butcher the spelling there?) Rick, I'm thinking of digging thru all the cheapo under 5 buck boxes at the next show to see if I can find anything. I always grab the chromed ap corvette because it strips down to orange or red and i love that car.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

you can cut down the rear post a touch to lower it over the wheels. I also like to mix and match roofs and body combos. I have a black one with a white roof and a white one with a black roof. I've always loved the Hot Rods!


here's am example:

http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m157/videojimmy/twotonehotrods.jpg

Great find on the VW too.


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

Way cool on that VW. Good job! 

GP


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

videojimmy said:


> here's an example:
> 
> http://i103.photobucket.com/albums/m157/videojimmy/twotonehotrods.jpg


those are COOOOOOOOL with the mix/match colors and the bumpers! Hey, do the bumpers have to be diddled with to fit right? I bought a Super Mod and spent about 2 minutes trying to get it together, but I wasn't having any luck and I haven't had a chance to play with it any more...

--rick


----------



## scratch (May 16, 2005)

*Cool rides . . .*

Cool rides, the green bug seems to stand out. Funny, cause I'm a hot rod 30s type. 

Cheers,
Jas


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

hey Rick... I haven't any trouble making the bumpers work. On the DASH bodies, the rear post is counter sunk, so a thin spacer is needed to fit the rear bumper on flat, I also trim the front post a TINY bit as well.. in fact, that little sliver off the front is what I use for the rear spacer.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Ahhh. That's why the rear bumper seemed to angle down. I'll get a spacer and try again... thanks!

--rick


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

*Genius or blasphemy? You decide...*

If this is just plain wrong, I blame you guys. You put the idea in my head. 

Seriously, though, the guys sending love for the Bug and videojimmy putting the SuperMod bumpers to creative use got me thinking...














































So whatta ya think? It's all subject to height adjustments and so forth... but it's almost 3 AM here and I'm not diddling with it any more right now... 

--rick


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I wonder what the guy used to cleanly shave those bug wheelwells, a tyrannasaurus tooth? lol
Rick, I don't know if your interested in ho trains but theres a huge train show at Agricultural Hall in Allentown this sat. and sunday. tons of cool layouts and ideas, train racing for the kids, too much stuff to buy...........alot of it cheap, last year I spent about 150.00 and had too much to carry. I had to make 2 trips to the car.
lots and lots of model buildings and such. some slot cars.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Rick, 

I like the bumpers.. they look cool, more like dirt racing car.

:thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## scratch (May 16, 2005)

*Like it!*

Hi,

I agree, bumpers give it more presence. Chrome helps set off car too. Flower is too cool.

Very neat little ride. I really like it!

By the way, using similar chrome bumpers for the red hot rod. Would help give it more presence as well. Would help bring out pipes from motor too . . .

Cheers,
Jas


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

I'm into the hot rods but the bug keeps looking better everytime I see it. The bumpers really make it look complete:thumbsup: I think I will have to start looking for Bug bodys at the next show.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

The chrome looks great on that one! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

The bug looks great Rick. I like the bumpers on it too. Make some nerf bars from paper clips now too.

I just chassied up my Dash Hot Rod coupe. It is really a blast to drive. I am finding that I am enjoying running rubber tires as opposed to silicones, now that I have good borders.


----------

